# I have yet another question on the K 2 screensaver please ....



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

OK, I have read and reread and reread all of the posts for the screensaver hack.  I was able quite easily to put the version ".3" on to my kindle, but it is my understanding (if I am understanding correctly) that I need to remove the hack inorder to check out there for updates, Plus I see that there is the ".4" version of the screensaver update out there.  But, I am having a heck of a time removing or whatever it is with the version ".3".  I know I am just missing a step, but dont know what it is.  I have removed the file from the root system, I have removed the screensaver file, I have put the file that says old version on it, I have tried to put the v 4 on it, and nothing happens.  The only thing I notice is that when I remove the screensaver file itself, and restart the system, my photos are gone.  
you can probably tell by the way I type this, I am not the best at understanding computer verbage, but everyone makes it seem so simple,  but I am a goofy blonde out here that needs some kind of help  (actually I need a lot of help, but we wont go there... )  LOL
I would appreciate it if someone could help me out.
Thank you ahead of time


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you use the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to remove the hack? "Screen_saver" folder need to be removed manually but to remove the hack you only need to update the Kindle using "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin". I didn't remove my pictures when I updated my Kindle. I only removed the hack.

This is the step in the read folder of the hack.

1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your Kindle2.
3) Unplug your Kindle2
4) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
5) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
6) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for helping me, I just can not figure this out.  I did put that folder back on to my kindle  ( I put it just in the Kindle folder..not the system folder or any other folder..is that right? ) and then did the system restart, and nothing happened.  Now I am assuming that by doing that, the original photos will come back, but maybe I shouldnt assume...  UGH


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" should be copied to the root folder of the Kindle where you see document and other 2 folder not in the system folder. After you copy the file to the Kindle you don't need to do the restart. You can just go to Menu - Settings - Menu - Update Your Kindle. After you choose the "Update Your Kindle", the Kindle will start to update (remove the hack).


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

oh, maybe thats what I am doing wrong, I am restarting the kindle, not updating it.....I will have to try it tonight when I get home, unfortunately I forgot my cable at home and I am at work.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  I truely appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You have your Kindle right? Is the remove bin still in your Kindle? If so, you might be able to see "Update the Kindle" and remove the hack right now.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

No unfortunately I took the update bin off of there.  Is it something I can leave on there all the time?  
(I am so sorry, I know I sound like a complete airhead)    
Can I leave the screensaver folder in the systems folder, or should I delete that too??


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

The hack v4 will make screen_saver folder and place the original kindle screensaver in there so you can choose those screensaver too if you want. So unless you want to use v4, I don't think you need to delete the screen_saver folder you made. I was using v3 and after Amazon's updated I was thinking of using v4 so I deleted the screen_saver folder I created. (I copied the folder to my computer so I can copy back the pictures to my Kindle later.) I didn't delete the screen_saver folder after I removed the hack v3 for the last Amazon update. I just use v3 again after the Amazon update.

I don't think it is a good idea to keep bin file in the Kindle. You never know if it might cause a problem or not.    I'll just copy the bin file to my Kindle when it is needed.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

alrighty...I am more of a dumb blonde than I thought..I moved the  update/restore default file on to the kindle  and then I go into menu and the "update your Kindle" tab isnt in bold, so I am not able to click on it, it just skips from disable over to restart..  I am sorry,  I know this has to be frustrating from your end


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, today there's same question in "New version K2 Screensaver hack" thread and she found out she still had the "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" in her Kindle. That was seems to be the problem. Is there any chance this is happening?

If not, I reread your first post and you said you removed the "screen_saver" folder. Is it possible that this file is missing so you can't click on the "Update Your Kindle"? If so, just create the folder and see what will happen. We have to do everything that is thinkable. LOL


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

When I look in the root directory (I have also looked through every file,) I dont see the update file anywhere in there. To be completely honest, at this point, I dont know if it was on there when I started the process of "restoring" it.  So I guess my answer would be that there is not an update file still on there
and with the screen_saver file, I did put that back on there.  So the Kindle continues to show my screensavers everytime I turn it off, which would lead a person to believe that the update file is still on there.  I know that my "show hidden files" thing is allowing the hidden files to be shown.  ARG


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see if you have the hack in the bottom of the setting menu next to the version of the Kindle software. But obviously there is your screensaver so the hack is still working. 

So you said there's no update file in the root directory. Let's start over from the beginning then.

You can see there's the hack next to the kindle version in the bottom of the setting.
In the root directory there are Audible, documents, and music folders. Nothing else. 
There's the screen_saver folder in the system folder.

From the zip file of the hack, copy the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" to the root of the kindle. Now you see Audible, documents, music folders and this file. Unplug the kindle from PC. Go to the setting and click Menu. Hope the "Update the Kindle" show up...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh and be sure that the "Update_kindle2_restore_default_screen_savers.bin" is from v3 zip file.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

HOT DIGGITY DARN  !!  You solved my problem ( with the kindle that is..LOL  I will always have problems  Ha Ha Ha)
I must not have had the v 3 downloaded..  leave it to me.  so one more question for you, and I will stop pestering you...(for now    )
how often should I update the kindle?  
Thank you so Very much,  Thought I would never be so happy as to see Edgar Allan Poe again  ( now I  can put mine back on and remove his mug  ha ha)  
Thank you ..Thank you..Thank you!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I love happy ending.    

I'm glad I could help. You are able to remove the hack right? (Just want to make sure. LOL) I know how frustrating it is when you think you are doing everything right but it's not working.  

What do you mean by how often you need to update the kindle? We'll update the kindle when Amazon release the software update, otherwise never. LOL  For the Kindle 1, there was no software update for very loooon time. We never know when Amazon will have the software update. Next update might not come for long time. 

If you have any more question, you can PM me too. I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep...I removed the hack and saw the original screensaver, and then put the hack back on and saw my awesome photos.  it worked perfectly..
As far as updating the kindle, I was under the impression (dont know from where) but I thought that there would frequently be updates sent out so that we would need to update the kindle, it is nice to know that it isnt something that I am going to have to stay on top of, lord knows I have a hard enough time staying on top of getting myself to remember my own name  LOL

Thank you again for your help, I wish I could repay you somehow.  Thank you


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I had my K1 since July 08 and I think there was only one update right before K2 comes out. So... like 6 month there was no update at all. So this updates for K2 twice in two month is surprising.  

You are very welcome.


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

How do you know if there is an update out there??


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, someone will post in the Let's Talk Kindle.    

Usually the Kindle will update automatically when the Wispernet is on but as I have this hack, it won't so I just have to keep eye on the thread or at Amazon customer support page (there's current software version.) I usually turn my Wispernet off so I have to rely on those anyway.


----------

